# 584 International Problem.



## SwampYankee

Had this unit for about since 1982. Few problems until just lately. Yesterday the loader, #2250 stopped going up, or should say it goes up but sloooooooooooooly.
Never did this before. Checked oil in rear end, all was fine, dip stick showed it at right level etc. Any suggestions on what to check on it. I thought it might be low oil but not the case and oil was changed not to long ago. I use to to plow snow with in the winter with a plow attached to the bucket. Any input on this on what else to check greatly appreciated. 

Swampy in CT.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Swampyanky! Does the 3 point hitch or bucket roll operate sluggish too? Couple things to check would be the filter and suction screen at the pick up. Also could be sucking air in the pick up line too, so check for cracks and loose fittings. Could be the pump is wearing out, especially if it started slowing gradually.


----------



## SwampYankee

*Just got back out on the 584....*

You posted.....

Welcome to the forum Swampyanky! Does the 3 point hitch or bucket roll operate sluggish too? Couple things to check would be the filter and suction screen at the pick up. Also could be sucking air in the pick up line too, so check for cracks and loose fittings. Could be the pump is wearing out, especially if it started slowing gradually.
__________________

===================================

All the company left now so back at it....... 3 point setup works fine. I have a big graders on it and it goes up and down as usual.... Bucket on loader is slow.....
I just got the filter off it now and headed to NAPA to get one.... It seemed to happen all at once about a week ago...I was filling a water line trench in and all of a suddern slow bucket up and down and tilt.......Filter is easy to will attached that today and get that settled. Will keep you posted and appreciate your help..

SwampYankee


----------



## SwampYankee

*OK, later in the day, Update....*

Here is what I found. The metal screen in the filter was blocked or sure looked like it, the other filter looked clean so I got another one at NAPA. However, the old looked cloudy like a tan color. this 584 only has 1600 hours on it and its a 1982. To my knowledge it was the original filter and I suspect the old was also. The fella who owned it passed away and its pretty much sat since. I added oil to get the levels right but that oil was very clear. I'm thinking it must of been sweating a lot inside and thats how it got cloudy. I'm guessing here but don't see how it could get in and enclosed system otherwise. To be sure, as long as the oil was lousy anyhow, I put the cover back on to the filter, but no filter, the oil is dirty with water anyhow and started it. After about 5 minutes it warmed up and I hear the pto kick in and start spinning then the rear lift and finally the loader they way it had been. So my thoughts are ice in the lines from the moisture. I think it takes 9 gallons or near that. I can drain it no problem, but there will still be some in the loader lines for sure. Any trick to get it out, or can I say drain it, add 5 gallons if it will on on that little, cycle the loader enough to flush it, if it will then drain it again and all new oil and new oil filter.

I'm sure open to suggestion if a better or smarter way. Also, Any special treatment needed to clean that screen off...Very fine mesh screen on it. I washed it off in warm water and I can now see the internals under the mesh screen. Is their a better way to clean that? Otherwise it seems fine and it does all it should minus the filter inards so the new ones should do the trick. I think I got lucky other than the water or moisture in the hydraulic oil. Probally stupid question but is there any additive to keep this from happening again?

Thanks in advance. SwampYankee


----------



## horsemanmo

i have a fuel injector return line leak in a 584 international tractor . what size is that hose and where can one buy them


----------



## cyrush

The leak off hoses can be obtained from a local Case IH dealer, or have a look on the messicks web site!!

It is best to get a replacement from a Case dealer as made up aftermarket hoses dont last as long as originals!!


----------



## jdsteele3

OK I have an international 544 it worked fine two days ago. Ran it up the road and did some bushhoging brought it back and parked it. Yesterday I go out and it has no clutch pedal at all. The pedal is level with the floor board. Any ideas how to fix this.


----------

